# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Nec] Άλλαξα τη λάμπα αλλά δεν λειτουργεί

## olorin

Καλημέρα.Έχω ένα NEC VT460k. Άναψε κόκκινο λαμπάκι για αλλαγή λάμπας.Την άλλαξα αλλά και πάλι το ίδιο.
Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν φταίει η λάμπα ή κατι άλλο στο προτζέκτορα;Άνοιξα το τροφοδοτικό του και τη πλακέτα ελέγχου και εμφανησιακά δεν φαίνεται κάτι καμμένο....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπας και έχει σχέση με την οδηγία 13 παρακάτω?
https://www.alfalampes.gr/antikatast...s-protzektora/

----------

klik (12-05-17), olorin (12-05-17)

----------


## olorin

> Μπας και έχει σχέση με την οδηγία 13 παρακάτω?
> https://www.alfalampes.gr/antikatast...s-protzektora/


Ναι αλλά αυτο για να γινει πρέπει να ανοίξει ο προτζεκτορας για να μπεις στο μενου του

----------


## p270

το λαμπακι δεν λεει παντα την αληθεια ισως ειναι χρωματικος τροχος το προβλημα 

το ειχα δει παρα πολλες φορες οταν δουλευα στο σερβις τις benq

----------


## olorin

μπορω εγω να το ξεκαθαρισω αυτο;

----------


## p270

οχι πρεπει να εχεις για να κανεις τεστ 
ποσες ωρες ειχε η παλια λαμπα αυτη που εβαλες ειναι γνησια;

----------


## klik

Αν χρειάζεται ρεσετ στις ωρες για να ανάψει, θα υπάρχει και συνδυασμός πλήκτρων που θα το κάνει (ρεσετ χωρίς να έχει άναψει η λάμπα)

----------


## p270

το ρεσετ γινεται μονο για να ξερουμε ποσες ωρες εχει γραψει η νεα λαμπα ,τωρα αν εχει κατι ποιο περιπλοκο ο nec δεν το ξερω

----------


## klik

"When the lamp exceeds 2100* hours (up to 3100* hours in Eco mode) of service, the projector cannot turn on and the
menu is not displayed. If this happens, press the HELP button on the remote control for ten seconds to reset the lamp clock back to zero.
When the lamp time clock is reset to zero, the LAMP indicator goes out."

----------

mikemtb73 (12-05-17), olorin (12-05-17)

----------


## klik

> το ρεσετ γινεται μονο για να ξερουμε ποσες ωρες εχει γραψει η νεα λαμπα ,τωρα αν εχει κατι ποιο περιπλοκο ο nec δεν το ξερω


Οχι. Σε διαφορους βιντεοπροβολεις Αν ξεπεραστεί καποιο οριο δεν ανάβουν

--edit--add manual link + reference ---
Στον συγκεκριμένο:
http://www.support.nec-display.com/d...h/vt660k_e.pdf
(σελίδα Ε29)
jiv2.jpg

----------

olorin (12-05-17)

----------


## olorin

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον *klik* 
Έκανα ότι είπε,πάτησα το help για 10 sec και έπαιξε.
Να 'σαι καλά!!!

Άρα  μάλλον τζαμπα άλλαξα λάμπα...θα έπαιζε η παλιά.Οπότε έχω μία  ερώτηση...Πως μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω αν η λάμπα είναι καμμενη;Με το  πολύμετρο δεν μου βγάζει καμία ένδειξη!

Ευχαριστώ και τον* κυριακίδη* γιατί το είπε πιο πάνω!

----------


## olorin

Παιδιά σε αυτό που ρωτάω στο αν δηλαδή μπορούμε να αναγνωρίσουμε αν η λαμπα είναι καμμένη ή όχι,μπορεί να μου απάντήσει κάποιος;

----------


## manolo

Όπως όλες οι λάμπες, μετράς με ένα ωμόμετρο το continuity στους δύο πόλους της λάμπας. Πρέπει να μετράς λίγα Ohm. Το πόσα εξαρτάται από τον τύπο και τη χρήση της λάμπας...πάντως πολύ λίγα..σαν βραχυκύκλωμα. Αν μετράς άπειρο, τότε έχει καεί..

----------


## klik

Μανώλη δεν έχουν νήμα αυτές οι λάμπες για να μετρηθούν με ωμόμετρο. Είναι λάμπες εκκένωσης με υψηλή πίεση ατμών υδραργύρου.

Οι λάμπες αυτές μετά από κάποιες ώρες ανάβουν δύσκολα, έχουν χάσει σημαντικό μέρος της φωτεινότητας τους  και παρουσιάζουν συνεχώς αυξάνομενο κίνδυνο να σπάσουν. Γι'αυτό απαιτούν προληπτική αλλαγή.

----------

olorin (16-05-17)

----------


## manolo

κλικ ευχαριστώ.! Απάντησα έχοντας υπόψην μου λυχνίες magnetron που έχει τύχει να επισκευάσω σε φουρνάκια μικροκυμάτων αλλά όντως καμία σχέση. Λάθος μου,... Και ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, γιατί δεν έχω εμπειρία από προβολείς..

----------

